# Bibliothèque iCloud espace utilisé MacBook Pro



## lelfe13 (25 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

j’ai un iPhone X sur lequel j’ai la sauvegarde automatique avec iCloud.
Ma bibliothèque photos est donc sur iCloud.
Quand je me connecte à photos sur mon MacBook Pro , je suis bien sur la bibliothèque de mon iPhone. Je retrouve toutes mes photos meme les plus récentes que j’ai prises avec l’iPhone. 

Je voulais savoir pourquoi cette bibliothèque iCloud prend 55go de mémoire sur le disque dur de mon MacBook Pro? Si c’est sur iCloud il ne devrait pas y avoir de stockage en dur sur mon mac non?
Merci à vous si vous avez des explications.


----------



## ericse (25 Octobre 2020)

lelfe13 a dit:


> Je voulais savoir pourquoi cette bibliothèque iCloud prend 55go de mémoire sur le disque dur de mon MacBook Pro? Si c’est sur iCloud il ne devrait pas y avoir de stockage en dur sur mon mac non?


Si si, c'est le principe de iCloud, il copie le maximum de données sur les appareils, le cloud servant plus d'outil de synchronisation entre eux que de stockage (quil fait aussi, mais c'est secondaire).


----------



## lelfe13 (26 Octobre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Si si, c'est le principe de iCloud, il copie le maximum de données sur les appareils, le cloud servant plus d'outil de synchronisation entre eux que de stockage (quil fait aussi, mais c'est secondaire).


Merci du retour rapide.
Dans ce cas pourquoi ce n’est pas sur la mémoire de l’iPhone que le stockage est pris ? Comment c’est géré en fait, car j’ai aussi l’Apple TV , et il me semble pas que cela prenne autant de place . (C’est une 32go).
Merci


----------



## ericse (26 Octobre 2020)

Les documents iCloud sont recopiés sur tous les appareil, tant qu'il y a de la place dessus. Il y a un réglage qui indique si ce remplissage doit se faire en douceur (mode "optimisé") sans saturer complètement la mémoire disponible, ou en force (mode "tout recopier") en saturant la mémoire si elle manque. Mais de toute façon iCloud cherchera à copier le maximum sur chaque appareil. Pour l'Apple TV je ne peux pas dire, je n'en ai pas (plus )


----------



## lelfe13 (26 Octobre 2020)

Merci pour votre réponse!


----------

